# raised heel truss



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm having a bit of a tussle with the people who are drafting plans for my house in Hawaii (2006 IRC). I specified raised heel trusses for my 2:12 roof. Not for increased insulation (days 80 degrees, nights 70 degrees), but for added strength and ventilation. They are saying this is outside prescribed building practices, probably because they aren't used in Hawaii. Neither are they prohibited by the Hawaii County building code.

The truss span is only ten feet, so (according to the Hawaii County building code) I do not need a professional design and stamp. I will use a common truss design with plywood gussets, and the block raising the heel will be a 2x12, 3 1/2" high at the outer edge of the top plate. This will work better with the plywood gussets than a narrow upright. I don't think there's anything stating that the vertical block has to be a 2x4.

So, I guess my question is, does "prescribed building practices" mean something stated in the IRC/local codes or just what people are used to.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 27, 2015)

"I will use a common truss design with plywood gussets"

You will not find how to build a truss in the prescriptive code, other than the requirements of R802.10. specifically R802.10.2 Design, which states in part "The truss design drawings shall be prepared by a registered professional where required by the statutes of the jurisdiction in which the project is to be constructed in accordance with Section R06.1.

JMHO


----------



## north star (Aug 27, 2015)

*@ = = @*



Have you asked your Drafters to please cite an applicable code

that will require the use of a Registered Design professional

( RDP ) ?

Also, because your house will be in a High Wind Area, ...are the

Drafters going to provide you with "approved type" wind

restraining devices \ hardware [ i.e.  -  Manufacturer, ...Model

Number, ...actual number of,  etc.  ] ?





*@ = = @*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 27, 2015)

> The truss span is only ten feet,


Not a very wide house.


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for responding, fatboy. Yes, I came to the conclusion that the codes leave the subject pretty much alone, so it seems to me that any of the truss designs compatible with a given roof pitch and load would not be "outside prescribed building practices." And since Hawaii County code allows non-professionals to design and build roof trusses spanning less than 24 feet--as long as it's done properly--I don't see how a raised heel truss could be considered outside prescriptive building practices anymore than say, scissor trusses or more complex designs.


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

North star...

They understand that no architect/engineer is required to design trusses under 24 foot span. They checked with the plan review manager. I think what they mean by "outside prescriptive building practices" is "We don't do it that way in Hawaii." No snow load and no need for extra insulation, so that figures. Actually, they don't show the trusses on the plans, other than where they rest on the top plate, which is where the raised truss feature would show.

Yes, they will include hurricane clips (Simpson/model number/spacing). Can't wait for those 90 mph winds.


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

mtlogcabin...

Originally I designed a 1000 square foot Japanese style house, sunscreen walls, sliding wooden panels, etc., but the engineering costs would have run into the thousands. So I came up with this simple design that would sit lengthwise (40 foot) along the east setback and allow a large garden in front. Hawaii allows two houses on one adequately sized lot. One is the main house and the other is the guest house (up to 500 square feet). So you can build the guest house first (as the main house), then build the larger house and declare it to be the main house. I could have made the house 12x40, but I saw no advantage since there's only myself.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

The issue is the shear design tied to the diaphragm. Once you exceed the rafter depth, you have to have an intermediate frame in between the trusses (22 1/2"), and there will be a side nailing schedule, and a roof nailing schedule, as well as a hardware tie of some sort from the wall to the infill.

That's probably what the obstacle is.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

raised heel truss







You can see them here.

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjesse (Aug 27, 2015)

Ya left yer barn door open BrentI think he means more like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1225


View attachment 1225


/monthly_2015_08/panelOverlap.gif.1a6548a3720d666972961bb89c25c9f8.gif


----------



## north star (Aug 27, 2015)

*& : &*

Another diagram...












JamesT.,

Your Drafter should also be providing you with a detailed Shear Wall Plan

for the entire perimeter of the structure;  as well as,  the number & types

of Hurricane clips,  ...nailing patterns, etc.



*& : &*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Ya left yer barn door open BrentI think he means more like this -


Well, excuuuuuse me Mr. MJ.

Here I am graciously offering up a visual aid for clarity, and oh boy; "Oh hey teacher! I have a DIAGRAM, because I'm all smart and stuff and Brent hasn't built with a heel truss in 5 years so he don't have a picture of the EXACT thing. He's probably stoopid ya know."

I swear becoming an inspectigator just ruins an otherwise decent EX-FRAMER.  

Brent.


----------



## mjesse (Aug 27, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I swear becoming an inspectigator just ruins an otherwise decent EX-FRAMER.   Brent.


It's definitely ruined my LVL crunching abs. and OSB chucking delts.

mj


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, now you just have an ab. And as long as you can still hoist a beer, and never have to touch the Satan that is OSB, you're golden.

Brent.


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

mjesse...

Alas, I can't access the images. Must not have saved enough boxtops.


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

North Star...

Hurricane clips, yes. The other stuff, no. Except for strapping under the roof decking. Remember than until recently on the Big Island you could just put down some pier blocks, set posts on them and build on that. A lot of the houses had single walls. The majority of the houses are still unpermitted and who knows what is holding them up and together.

The advice I'm getting now is to submit (have submitted) a simple plan, get it approved, then go down and show them what I really want. The old, "better to beg forgiveness than to ask permission" approach.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesT. said:
			
		

> The old, "better to beg forgiveness than to ask permission" approach.


That sounds like bad advice, at least from my perspective. Here in Kalifornia you would get the pleasure of tearing it down, plus some fines for the cherry on top.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2015)

Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 27, 2015)

MASSDRIVER...

Well, they mean apply for changes before you build. It seems that anything unusual will tie the plans reviewers in knots, so you give them plain vanilla to get the permit, then you talk about the chocolate sauce and the whipped cream with a cherry on top. They do things differently there.


----------



## north star (Aug 28, 2015)

*& = & = &*





> mjesse...Alas, I can't access the images. Must not have saved enough boxtops."


JamesT.,You cannot see images, because you currently do not have the

privileges of a Sawhorse...................I am encouraging you; and

others, to become a "paid subscription" member  [  i.e.  -  a

Sawhorse  ] on this Forum..................It is an invaluable resource,

and you will not find a better group of experienced,

knowledgeable & willing individuals who are ready to answer

any question you might have.   



*& = & = &*


----------



## north star (Aug 28, 2015)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*







> "well, excuuuuuse me mr. MJ. Here i am graciously offering up a visual aid for clarity, and oh boy;  "oh hey teacher! I have a diagram, because i'm all smart and stuff and  brent hasn't built with a heel truss in 5 years so he don't have a  picture of the exact thing. He's probably stoopid ya know."
> 
> i swear becoming an inspectigator just ruins an otherwise decent ex-framer. :smile:


There, there now Brentster !.......Calm down,  ...everything is going to be O.K.There you go again, being all sensitive and everything............***mjesse*** was

just trying help, by submitting an image for everyone to see, and not

a slight to you...................Dude, you really ought to quit wearing that skirt;

at least out in public,  ...it has diminished your T Levels..............We're trying

help ***JamesT.***   &  everyone else, with his questions.........Are you going

to need another box of tissues for a big cry or what ?   :mrgreen:







> "Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh !"


Is this a sign that your meds are fluctuating, or gas or what ?.........Soundskinda painful...........You're in luck though, ...there's a telephone number

there locally in Esparto, that you can call for help........It's BR549 !

Trained professionals are standing by waiting for you to call........Call now !    





*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 28, 2015)

I see the images of MASSDRIVER in a skirt, I mean a kilt and it's very....disturbing!

But YOU might want to see everything this site has to offer!

pc1


----------



## JamesT. (Aug 28, 2015)

north star...

Will do, post haste.


----------



## north star (Aug 29, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Thanks ***JamesT.***  for becoming a Sawhorsie !   

This Forum rocks !



*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------

